# Where did the sightings board go?



## purduealum91 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ive been away from TUG for a lil while.  Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: OT: Where did the sightings board go?*

It's still in the same place. See this thread and the link therein.


----------

